# automotive mechatronics engineer - searching working holiday visa job



## Tom2106 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey there,
my name is Tom. I am a 24 year old german. I successfully completed my apprenticeship as a automotive mechatronics engineer with a degree (4 years). In the garage I worked for I learnt on Opel (Holden) and Saab. At the end (last year) I was solely responsible for Saab. During my military service (the last 9 months) I improved my knowledge on different types of cars as I worked in the maintenance. Now I would like to take a break and look for a job in Australia? I already have a working holiday visa and will be flying down under at the 10th of august.

I would be grateful if someone could offer me a job for 6 months and give me the chance to improve my skills. 

Kind Regards,

Tom


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Tom2106 said:


> Hey there,
> my name is Tom. I am a 24 year old german. I successfully completed my apprenticeship as a automotive mechatronics engineer with a degree (4 years). In the garage I worked for I learnt on Opel (Holden) and Saab. At the end (last year) I was solely responsible for Saab. During my military service (the last 9 months) I improved my knowledge on different types of cars as I worked in the maintenance. Now I would like to take a break and look for a job in Australia? I already have a working holiday visa and will be flying down under at the 10th of august.
> 
> I would be grateful if someone could offer me a job for 6 months and give me the chance to improve my skills.
> ...


When you get here Tom, it is probably best that you just visit some Holden or Saab dealers.
There may be licensing or registration requirements that can vary from State to State and Motor Mechanic (General) - 321211 may help.
You might also just look up the dealers in main cities via the internet before you leave and send a few emails with your experience details.


----------



## Tom2106 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Wanderer, thank you for your quick reply and the information provided. 
In case someone reads this theard and wants to offer me a job. Feel free to contact me.

Greetz - Tom


----------

